# Non-Piranha POTM



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Which should win?

Peacock Bass - Cichla Monoculus
Shedding leopard gecko
Flowerhorn
Mali Uromastyx


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Shedding leopard gecko


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

The flower horn. Jesus christ, that is ONE BEAUTIFUL creature.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i must respect the might of the peacockbass


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im goin w/ the peacocks 2


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

I voted for the p bass. It's too perfect!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

All are very quality pics and could easily win this or any other pic competition. Great final four.

(Sorry I forgot to edit my name out of my pic)


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

#1 is #1


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The peacock pic is very good.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That gecko shot is pretty sweet.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I love the peacock shot, especially the yawn


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

its all about the mali lizard


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry but that FH pic is so top-notch, I mean you can see the musclles striations throughout it's body. And not to mention it's colors, that is an amazing fish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I got your muscle striations right here


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Hanz _____ Franz







_____


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow what a brutal choice they are all quite amazing but i'm gonna have to witht teh bass


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that mali is sweet


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

flower horn gets my vote that thing is beautiful


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

the Hybred all the WAY!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

PEACOCK!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Peacock


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Voting ends tommorrow.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Isnt this over with yet?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

INNES FORGOT! lololol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok its over now, congratulations to onebadmalafaala


----------

